#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  OPERCOM and ICAPS of TOTAL

## mosses

As salam alaikoum!


Does any one have documents on OPERCOM commissioning methodology and ICAPS commissioning soft used by TOTAL company, I would be thankful!See More: OPERCOM and ICAPS of TOTAL

----------


## mouss

please share it...
thank you !

----------


## mouss

please share it...
thank you !

----------


## suga2009

please share. thanks

----------


## reguser2020

please share it . many thanks

----------


## petroabbes

i have icaps only

----------


## kamranqa

can u share icaps

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> i have icaps only



Share!!!!!

----------


## hkmerak

> i have icaps only



Could you please share it?

----------


## kamranqa

Can you please share ICAPS software

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Hello everyone, I would be highly gratefull if someone can share ICAPS form matrix for different equipments. I am developing my own Database and that information would be great to have. Thanks.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Can ANYONE share ICAPS latest forms????

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Hello everyone. Just to ask if someone has the latest form association for ICAPS, that would be HIGHLY appreciated

See More: OPERCOM and ICAPS of TOTAL

----------

